# MTB-Wochenende Grüne Hölle Freisen 14./15.09.19



## kojak1000 (18. August 2019)

*Samstag 14.09.2019*
Ab 11 Uhr Jugendrennen von U5 bis U15
16 Uhr MTB 2h Rennen für U17 bis Senioren mit Sonderwertung für 2er Teams, Singlespeeder, Fatbiker, Enduro und dieses Jahr auch wieder Youngtimer
Dieses Jahr ist erstmals auch der neue Flowtrail "DoubleNico" in die Streckenführung integriert.
Infos zu den Rennen sowie Zeitplan

*Sonntag 15.09.2019*
MTB-Touren (CTF) für Jedermann
4 Strecken (18 KM Familientour, 33+56 KM und sowie Trailrunde mit allem was wir haben)
Anmeldung und Start von 8-10 Uhr Bruchwaldhalle Freisen
Infos zu den CTF-Strecken

Weitere Infos unter www.g-h-f.org


----------



## kojak1000 (27. August 2019)

Interesse geweckt?





Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in der Veranstaltungshalle und Frühstück gibts auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

